# Well, thanks



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi there

This is a quick thank you to everyone I talked to on this forum regarding my recent tt.

It was a rather scary time but now that It's done I am already starting to feel more like the old me. It sure helped to have other people to talk to about all the procedures and whatnot.

Thanks again.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I know what you mean...I wish I had joined this board before my surgeries!

Glad to hear you're feeling like your old self again, or at least starting to!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I know what you mean, this message board saved my life. It is nice not to feel like you are the only one. Glad you are much better!


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree with you all, this board made all the difference. I am post op 2 weeks today and feel more like the old me. It is truly amazing the difference. Praise God


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

That's great news!! Happy you are feeling well!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hmf4775 said:


> Hi there
> 
> This is a quick thank you to everyone I talked to on this forum regarding my recent tt.
> 
> ...


We just love it when a poster gets well; we "really" do! Awesome!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Amen! For so long I pretty much believed I was the only person on earth stumbling through all my thyroid problems - then I found this website and it has helped me more than I can say.

I think if I'd found this site 2 1/2 years ago, so much of what I've been through would have been different. I still don't know enough to halfway fill a thimble but I hope sharing my experiences will somehow help or encourage someone else.


----------

